# Bob's Stash :-)



## khellandros66

My stash as it stands now.

Sony STR-DG1000 AVR
Sony DVP-CX995v 400 Disc DVD/CD/SACD Changer with HDMI
Toshiba HD-A2
Panasonic DMP-BD10A
Monoprice 4x1 HDMI 1.2a Switch
Viewsonic N3260W 32in LCD HDTV
Motorola DCT6212 II HD-PVR 120GB
Definitive BP7006 Bipolar Power Towers (300w RMS SC Sub in each)
Definitive BP2X Side Surrounds
Definitive ProMonitor 200 (Single surround back)
Vifa MTM Kit for Center (matching tweeter)
RSS315-HF DIY Subwoofer
Monster Z Series Speaker Cables
MonoPrice HDMI Cables
Dayton Subwoofer Cables (great bargain)
APC Backup battery (DVD/Receiver/PC)


----------



## Guest

What gauge are those z series speaker cables?


----------



## Sthrndream

I have 4 Monster Z-3s that I biwire my Polk LSI25s with. They're 10 guage.


----------



## Steven Midkiff

Whoa, just joined this fourm, noticed you have RSS315 subs. I just finished my pair, driving with a Crest CPX2600, 750 watts to each 4 ohm coil, ported enclosure. And added a BFD yesterday.

Sound quality is tops, overall spl is not quite as high as I thought these subs might do. 

During big explosions, enough air moves across room to move hanging cloth around (4 to 6"!!), blow out candles. That's approx 5' of travel from box to candle. Hooked a signal generator to the amp and found this occurs around 28 to 30Hz. Boxes are tuned to 27Hz, lined with the same convulted foam Parts Express uses in their own subs. 1" MDF box, coated in truck bed liner (Polyurethane)

But boy, do they sound good. BFD was big improvement too. Although I'm still playing with settings, I do hear many more bass notes than without.

What are you driving your RSS315's with, and do you use any EQ?


----------

